# black self/shelf ferrets?



## *burnleygirl*

Has anyone got any pics or actually know what they are called?


----------



## LoveForLizards

No such thing as a black self. Probably either a Polecat or a dark polecat/sable coloured ferret. : victory:


----------



## bassy 1019

has not bobby got a self black? or is geting one.


----------



## LoveForLizards

This is what is often called a black self:


----------



## bassy 1019

that is very nice, i do like that, although im gettin 2 :flrt: poles from fixx so i should wait quietly, but cant.:2thumb: time hurry up!


----------



## saxon

LoveForLizards said:


> This is what is often called a black self:


Looks like a eauropean polecat or cross.


----------



## Shell195

Just googled this

*
Black:* Black ferrets are not very common. Their guard hairs are black (not simply dark brown) and their undercoat is white or light gold. The eyes are black or near black and the nose is black or black speckled.


----------



## bassy 1019

thats looks a nice pic as well, i must stop looking at these. im in love with mustelids. must be my favourite pet, although english bull terriers come very close, i would not like to split the difference.


----------



## LoveForLizards

bassy 1019 said:


> that is very nice, i do like that, although im gettin 2 :flrt: poles from fixx so i should wait quietly, but cant.:2thumb: time hurry up!


*jealous*


saxon said:


> Looks like a eauropean polecat or cross.


It is a Euro polecat. : victory:


----------



## clair74

Wow I do like them.Very attractive to look at.


----------



## Starshineferrets

The first picture is of a Blackself ferret (yes, it is a real color, unfortunately if you ask me), they originate from a german breeder called Peter Herszghof. He has bred his line of ferrets from darkest to darkest, often using heavy inbreeding, to obtain this color. No polecats in the near say 10 to 15 generations at least  These blackselfs have a very feminine appearance, and are often subject to health problems. Green and blue eyes are not uncommon. Have met quite a few, and i am sorry to acctually have to call them ferrets 

the second picture is of a so called Konohorik, an hybrid, resulting from the cross between a polecat and a mink.


----------



## Bobbie

You can get them from the EU, but the lady who breeds the angoras i bought last year has upt the price because of high demand and her Black selfs are 300 euros, she also does black self angoras, with the same price tag. they are stunning =)


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> Just googled this
> 
> 
> *Black:* Black ferrets are not very common. Their guard hairs are black (not simply dark brown) and their undercoat is white or light gold. The eyes are black or near black and the nose is black or black speckled.


The Mustela above is infact not a pure polecat is the result of a Euro polecat/Steppe polecat hybrid X Euro mink.So a 3 species hybrid.

Here's a Euro polecat X Euro mink hybrid.


----------



## BabyBlonde

Shell195 said:


> Just googled this
> 
> 
> *Black:* Black ferrets are not very common. Their guard hairs are black (not simply dark brown) and their undercoat is white or light gold. The eyes are black or near black and the nose is black or black speckled.


 that looks like the mink at mercia ferret rescue


----------



## jediwarrior

it looks like a hybrid they can be very vicious when older


----------



## BabyBlonde

I used to have a ferret that looked like that one too but he was half wild polecat


----------



## pookey

*wow*

wow that is stunning, reminds me of a large pine martin.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Starshineferrets said:


> The first picture is of a Blackself ferret (yes, it is a real color, unfortunately if you ask me), they originate from a german breeder called Peter Herszghof. He has bred his line of ferrets from darkest to darkest, often using heavy inbreeding, to obtain this color. No polecats in the near say 10 to 15 generations at least  These blackselfs have a very feminine appearance, and are often subject to health problems. Green and blue eyes are not uncommon. Have met quite a few, and i am sorry to acctually have to call them ferrets
> 
> the second picture is of a so called Konohorik, an hybrid, resulting from the cross between a polecat and a mink.


Neither of them are Selfs, there is no such thing as a 'self' ferret due to the pigment conditions in their coat. A self is one that is 100% singe colour. And I can assure you that the photo I posted is an actual Euro Polecat, it has been spread across the internet as anything from a hybrid to a pine marten (haha) but it is definitely just a captive bred non-domestic line of Polecat. 

Don't even get me started on Peter Herszghof, he's just as bad as Douglas McKay if you ask me. :whip:


----------

